# How do I clean black painted bike engine?



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

My BMW has the black painted engine block option. Over time it's losing it's "blackness", please could anyone advise what might restore it, bearing in mind it runs pretty hot? It's fairly accessible for application by hand. Sorry, no pic available, will add one after today's run.

Suggestions include WD40, tyre dressing, or cleaner wax - the latter definitely brings the black back, but presumably leaves a residue which would have to be removed in case it burns on.

Thanks in anticipation.

Edit - pic attached, the (darker) verticle rectangle below the injectors was treated with cleaner wax, shows an improvement but will this leave a residue or does the cleaner wax then require removal?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

It's a matte black finish, right? - So no abrasive polishes/pre-wax cleaners.. You will see a lot of people on here using the FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant which can take 250+ degrees, this may also be an option for you. But, try a small area first, before waxing the whole thing.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, it's a matte finish, I hadn't considered that! The FK1000P sounds like it's made for this kind of thing, I'll give it a try. Hopefully, being a sealant it may give ongoing protection, too. Cheers!


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Never WD40, its oil based so just goes black when it "cooks".I've used silicon spray for the past 9 years,its heat resistant AND water resistant.Just dont geddit on yer tyer's or brakes EVER!


----------



## D.Agess (Oct 1, 2009)

*How do I clean black painted bike engine*

Ok here goes...got a set of multispokes that i got refurbished and sprayed in gloss black paint...basically nothing ive used brings them up to a shine and take ages to clean each spoke and to get them clean...anyone got any sensible ideas about what to clean them with?
cheers


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've used Bilberry wheel cleaner and APC diluted 1:4 to get my GS' spokes clean, though they're stainless so getting a shine isn't a consideration.

It may be worth posting the question as a new thread, it's a different situation to the matt black, hot engine cases, so may get some more appropriate answers? My friend is restoring a motorcycle which will have black rims, & possibly spokes, so I'd be interested to see what advice you may get.


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

D.Agess said:


> Ok here goes...got a set of multispokes that i got refurbished and sprayed in gloss black paint...basically nothing ive used brings them up to a shine and take ages to clean each spoke and to get them clean...anyone got any sensible ideas about what to clean them with?
> cheers


Wotever soap/cleaner you use you will have to use a brush or rag with it.There is no such thing as a cleaner that you just apply and rinse off,no matter wot the BS says. I,ve used Mr sheen on powder coated (motorbike) rims before now and got an excellent finish (lightly soiled/greased).


----------

